
Ghosts in the Clouds: Inside China’s Major Corporate Hack - mmhsieh
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ghosts-in-the-clouds-inside-chinas-major-corporate-hack-11577729061
======
ycombonator
This is huge. Government & Defence are major enterprise customers.

